# Supermarket Drought



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

Why are supermarket shelves empty of water bottles?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I know! I know!

Multiple bottling plants were shut down because of unsanitary conditions. Those that are operational cannot meet the demand.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Scarey!!!!


----------



## MassEgypt (Aug 15, 2012)

do you have a link to show this claim about unsanitary conditions?
I never heard it before.
The explanation I got is that government stopped providing water at subsidized prices so they chose to shut down partially.


----------



## MassEgypt (Aug 15, 2012)

water bottling is not expensive to sanitize and i do not think that was the issue. this is the wrong claim. the issue is about subsidized water.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Health Ministry shuts down mineral water companies due to contamination | Egypt Independent


----------



## MassEgypt (Aug 15, 2012)

contamination in the wells. I see.


----------

